# towing on an a frame through St. Gottard tunnel



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi, anyone know if there will be a problem in towing a car behind the van on an a frame going through the st. gottard tunnel? have heard that someone had to dissconnect theirs and drive through seperately, perhaps this was another tunnel? Would the price the vignette include the car? cheers, ned.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Swiss tunnel*

Hi

I can offer first hand experience, not "knowing someone who knew someone who was also gassed the night before"

On arrival at the French/Swiss border, I had to buy a vignette for the motorhome (40 Swiss Francs) and also another, costing the same for the car. No problems at all from there. This was in January 2007, and returning April 2007.

I have since found however, that due to increased tolls, ferry costs and so on, it is cheaper to hire a car in resort than to take one.

Russell


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Can't help either way on Gottard, sorry, but there were reports of issues through Mont Blanc in the past : think that was the one you were thinking about.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

It was I who had the problem at the Mont Blanc tunnel. Told to unhitch or go as convoy exceptionel at 200 euro! We unhitched and went seperately (still cost 80 euro).
If we go to Italy again, we will go via Austria. Pay the 50 odd euro for the Go Box and have no hassle, plus save a load on tolls through France.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Going to Italy*

 Ciao DJP, that would be biting off your nose to spite your face!
Go via Belgium/Luxembourg as per Russell's route, and the St.Gothard.
saluti,
eddied


----------

